# 2.5 gal. Iwagumi



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's my 2.5 gal.



Stones are to be replace with some more interesting ones soon.

Going for a Riccia/HC foreground.

Spec -

12x8x8" AGA
Aqua Vital 160 HOB
18w PC T5 8 hours, DIY luminaire
Pressurized CO2, CO2 mist
KNO3, Tropica AquaCare Nutrition
Plain quartz and loam substrate
80% water change 3x week

1 x nerite snail
Microrasbora sp. "Galaxy" eventually


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i love it. great inspiration George!


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks awesome


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

looks really good! 

im thinkin with a bit taller center rock it would be perfect!


----------



## stupidplants (Nov 29, 2006)

You dont got any fish in there? Post some pics when you different rocks.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

stupidplants said:


> You dont got any fish in there? Post some pics when you different rocks.


You mean....you don't HAVE any fish in there.
He has a Nerite, and will add Microspora Galaxy later. It says it in the first post.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice Tank You Have there .


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Very beautiful nano, how long has it been set-up?

I think CRS would look nice in there


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

George, my jaw drops when you say you plan to replace those stones with "more interesting ones". That is a beautiful aquascape already and the stones add much interest. Are they supposed to recite the works of Shakespeare?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hah, wow. If you plan to replace those with more interesting ones, I'd love to get the ones you don't want anymore. LOL!

Where did you get them by the way? Does anyone know where I can stones like that, short of ordering them from AquaForest/ADG, of course?


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the nice comments. I didn't expect them at all.

These rocks look worse in the flesh. They are slate and are too 2-dimensional for my taste. I have about 20 pieces, all collected from the Falkland Islands. I have also used some granite before now, also from the Falklands -



I lost the HC due to algae (neglect!) 

I really liked these rocks to start but as I become more familiar with iwagumi and hardcapes in general I find their lightness more and more artificial looking. I think my lighting doesn't help as it has a purple rendition based on the Triton spectrum. The first photo you see was taken using 6500K though, hence the nicer green.

I bought some much better rocks yesterday and will try to get some photos soon. They are very similar to the seiryu-seki stones that aren't available in the UK. 

I have decided to plant the open space with Riccia sp. "Dwarf" from Tropica, using ADA Riccia Stones (my first ever ADA purchase.  ). I will plant some hairgrass intermittantly amongst the stones in an attempt to create a natural feel. 

I will keep you all updated, it is a pleasure sharing this with you all. Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Wait you don't like those stones ? if not how much do you want for them ?


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

fish_lover0591 said:


> Wait you don't like those stones ? if not how much do you want for them ?


Sorry, I've promised them to someone else.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

I have some more interesting rocks. These are the best I've seen in any LFS. They were from Maidenhead Aquatics in Crowland. They still have some and they're £1.50 per Kg. I also took some photos of the galaxy rasboras but they're so active all I get is blur on my compact camera.

Tropica in Denmark are sending me some Riccia sp. "Dwarf" and netting direct and I've just placed an order with Aqua Essentials for some ADA Riccia stones. I'm also tempted to try out some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis in there amongst the stones and Riccia, inspired from the 2006 ADA catalogue (they use tenellus but brasiliensis stays shorter). 

Anyway here we go so far. I've used a hair dryer too for effect, I quite like it.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

sweet! Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/5723/3novtf4.jpg

the rocks in this image, I agree lack in shape. The upside to these rocks is how soft it makes the apperance of your tank over the other rocks that you tried. I think so far this softer look is the best. It is more tranuquil than any other of rocks. I really like its look


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, it is appreciated.


----------



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

What is your substrate?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

MASTERPEICE in the making!
i love your tank, i plan to get one soon, mostly for shrimp breeding. BTW: what does Iwagumi mean?


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

dweebikus - The substrate is brown quartz 1-2mm with a base layer of loam.

dufus - Thanks. 

In basic terms, Iwagumi in the aquascaping context is simply using rocks as the main feature/hardscape. 

My simple layout is based on Sanzon-Iwagumi.

San - Three
Zon - Tower/pillar
Iwa - Rock
Gumi - Group/formation

The philosophy is that one big stone (Master Buddha) is being prayed to by two smaller stones (lesser Buddhas) than lean toward their master.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

huh, alot of though gone into that. Thanks for the details


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Almost there now.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome! Is that one of those 2.5gs that you can get from petsmart? If so did you replace the lighting?


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

George, it looks absolutely stunning! The riccia is so lush and the backdrop of hairgrass really makes the open space pop. Beautiful job. 

Have you added any fauna other than the nerite yet?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I love this tank, George. I can see a small school of galaxies in here. Great job...healthy and algae free! <don't you love those nerites>


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Added my first fish today. After some careful thought I went for five Microrasbora nana.

It's hard to get a sense of scale from this photo so I'll try get a full-tank shot tomorrow. Believe me they are small.

I really like their relatively plain look. For me this compliments the simplicity of my aquascape, rather than contrasts perhaps excessively like say a cardinal tetra would in this instance. I've always considered fish selection very important for the more "serious" aquascaper, and I think leaving the decision to near the end of the aquascape's maturity is a worthwhile experience.


----------



## 415w203 (Oct 31, 2006)

awesome tank. great for me to see. gives me a nice kick in the butt to get moving on my own tanks.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's a working shot taken just after lights on, hence the no pearling and blue CO2 dropper. 

You can see how small the fish are, and these are nearly/fully grown. Should I add a few more?



I'm quite excited about the overall progress of this aquascape. I am looking forward to getting a full, solid riccia carpet that I can then trim strategically, and tidy up. Once I prune the hairgrass, shorter at the front, chopping it so create a non-artificial look, I am hoping to create a greater sense of depth.

When the equipment has been removed for photographing, the small fish and plant choice/layout design will, I think, create the illusion of a bigger space - something that has always appealed to me. Like Bonsai.

I am hoping for a final photo shoot by Christmas Day, then I can relax over the holiday without obsessing!

Thanks for all the feedback so far.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

George thats one small wonder! I love it and plan on something like this in the next few days.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks very much. I admire your work, so your comment is particularly appreciated.

All the best with your new project. I'm sure it will turn out great.

Have you set up a nano before? 

I found this, my first attempt, surprisingly hard work. But all the more rewarding as a result, of course.


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it looks awsome - the riccia is really looking great, and it's interesting to see your progression through different types of rocks and their different arrangements. What are you using to supply C02 through the diffuser?

I have 1 full size tank and 1 nano, and while I find the nano to be less work, it's not that much less lol!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

really nice job !!! I Really like it.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Your plants look great. I have a suggestion though (like i always do. With the rapid succession of Riccia, rock, Hairgrass, you lose the effect of depth by not being able to see any of the ground at all. I don't know really how you go about remedying that situation in a tank of your size, but its food for thought.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

SPL-311 - I run pressurized CO2 at 30 bubbles per min. Before adding fish I was running 1 BPS. 

ianmoede - I'm hopeful that I can still create a sense of depth by strategic pruning of the hairgrass, and to a lesser extent, riccia. I actually like the idea of 100% substrate coverage as it adds to the overall fantasy effect of the aquascape - something that I have not attempted in aquascaping until now.


----------



## Mendez (Dec 29, 2006)

Can you tell me the scintific name of those Microrasbora nana? Or thats the sientific name =b

Are they easy to keep? I'd like to put some in a 9.5 g, how many can it take?


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow it's really looking great, Im thinking about buying another 2.5G and starting something like this.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 

Mendez - Microrasbora nana is the full name. They seem pretty easy/hardy, they put up with my constant tinkering etc. Feeding was a little tricky until I fed them a home made mix of flake and cyclops.

Here's a recent photo.


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

It looks so much bigger than it is. I definitely need to change up my 2.5G because it looks like what it is while yours could easily pass as a 10G or bigger.


----------



## Mendez (Dec 29, 2006)

Are they easy to keep? Do you know any site where I can do some reserch?


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Mendez said:


> Are they easy to keep? Do you know any site where I can do some reserch?


I did all my research using Google. I found a link to a forum with some good info too. Just Google "Microrasbora nana" and go from there.


----------

